# Got a reloading press for x-mas



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

So, my wife totally rocks and suprised me with a Lee 4 hole turret press kit. It comes with a safety powder measure, press and auto powder measure. It is auto indexing and pretty cool. I haven't done anything with reloading ever and I am a bit nervous. I know I need to get some dies, I was thinking carbide so I don't have to lube the cases. I also need something to clean the brass with. Will an ultrasonic cleaner work to clean brass? I only ask because she got me one of those too. I have been watching some youtube videos about it and it seems pretty straightforward. I need to go to the range and collect some brass though. I can't believe how much money this is going to save. I really need to get a book though. I already have a workbench I made about a month ago and it will fit perfectly on it. Any pointers or required reading you guys can recommend before I start? Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Merry X-mas and I hope you were as good to her as she was to you!

Congrats.:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Get a copy of Modern Reloading second edition by Richard Lee. That got me started.

For sure get the Carbide Die set and since you have a 4 hole press get the 4 die pistol set set of Lee dies. You will be glad you did. Any tapered cases will want a bit of case lube even though you use Carbide. For that use Hornady "One Shot" spray case lube. A quick spray goes a long way. 9MM is tapered.

What caliber"s do you plan on loading right away?

Enjoy

PS: Did she get an Ultrasonic cleaner or a vibratory system that uses walnut shells or corn cob for cleaning?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll probably reload the .380 first, then the 9mm and then the .32. Somewhere along the line, I'll get a set of dies for my .444. I need to go to my local gun shop to find some powder and such, I imagine ordering it online will get me some issues with shipping. Oh, and Kira got an '07 Toyota Highlander and Garmin GPS along with a whole bunch of scuba diving gear. We are both very happy and the duck I made was absolutely delicious. (We celebrated Christmas today because I have duty on the 25th and well be leaving for my brothers wedding on the 26th.)


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sweet and congrats on the Highlander, scuba gear for her. Merry Christmas and good luck on duty. Keep safe.:smt1099


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd start by not rushing to the range to pick up brass, save your own or buy good 1x fired. Remember to start out on the low side and work up. Stay safe and good luck


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

*Merry Christmas*

*Hootie Hoo, nukehayes!* A year ago, in my Christmas stocking, my wife put a gun magazine that had an article about reloading. That's what did it for me. Those women. Gotta love'em, eh?

As already suggested, don't jump into it. Find a way to mount your press firmly on a bench. You will be applying some pretty decent pressure. The Lee Modern Reloading book, online forum reading and lurking and YouTube videos are going to be a huge help. There are plenty of Lee Turret Press owners that can shed light for you. I have one and load 380's and 45's. One thing to remember with the smaller calibers: there is less room for error when charging the load. I use HP-38 for both loads because it works for both of them. Don't forget to weigh your charges at the front end until you are confident that the charge is just what you want it to be. Build "dummies" (no charge or primer) until you have the bullet OAL just where you want it. I did not do this. Hindsight. PM me if you want more info about the Lee Turret Press.
Good luck to you!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats!

Woo Hoo! Santa (the Mrs.) brought me the Lee 1000. Now I've got to build a nice sturdy bench in the basement. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Still waiting on my Dillon SDB... Come on UPSa-Clause!!!! I'm jealous.

Nuke...
If you order powder and primers online, there will be a HUGE haz-mat shipping fee, sometimes $20 EACH. Find a local supply for powder and primers...

Bullets are scarce right now. Look online for Zero and Montana Gold. They are much cheaper than Midway prices, and lots of guys shoot them with great results. Jacketed Hollowpoints are the best, and no more expensive than FMJs.

Buy a powder that will work with both of your anticipated loads. I was looking all over for Tightgroup, but ended up getting a pound of Bullseye, because it was all I could find for 9mm....

Enjoy, and good luck...

PS... You'll need:
Case tumbler/cleaner
Digital calipers for overall length
Powder scale capable of tenths of a grain if possible
Case lube... it's cheap, and much easier on your arms, and your press. Most guys spray a bit in a large plastic bag, pour in the cases, and shake 'em up, rolling them around. Keep the lube out of the case mouths.

There's LOTS of great reloading tips on brianenos.com forums.

Jeff


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

+1 on what JeffWard says about buying locally. I usually visit the Gun Show (which is in town on a pretty regular basis) and load up there. I email one of the vendors and my order is set aside, waiting for me. One word of advice: if you go to a gun show to buy bullets, ammo and primers, you gotsta carry it out and your parking spot is typically not right out the front door. I take a collapsable luggage rack on wheels and a wire basket. 1000 230gr LRN bullets weigh 34lbs. My rig paid for itself in about 20ft! :mrgreen:


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Still waiting on my Dillon SDB... Come on UPSa-Clause!!!! I'm jealous.
> 
> *PS... You'll need:
> Case tumbler/cleaner
> ...


I've already got a set of digital calipers and it came with Lee's safety powder scale. I'll get some lube probably when i get my dies. as to the case tumbler, will an ultrasonic cleaner work for that or not? I'm not sure exactly what the tumbler does that is so special. I see they run about $60+
I'm running to Home depot today to pick up some bolts to mount it to my workbench, can't wait.:mrgreen: I've decided to get 9mm dies first, mostly due to the huge amounts of info readily available to reload it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ultrasonic cleaner, or Vibratory Case Cleaner?

Vibratory Case Cleaners are the way to go. If your works, it works... They are to make sure the brass is clean before ramming it through your dies. Dies are tough, but grit can score them, and then the die scores every case. If the brass comes out clean, and the medium comes out a bit dirtier... they work.

Guys use everything from walnut, to corn cob, to brown rice in the cleaners... Dryer sheets take out the static cling, and cut down on dust. Also a splash on mineral spirits in the medium is supposed to help tons... When the medium gets dark grey, toss it and get fresh stuff. Some guys keep clean medium and old medium. They do an hour in the old stuff, then switch to cleaner stuff, and tumble for another hour. When the newer stuff gets a bit dirty, they toss the old, and replace the new... Gets the brass REALLY clean and shiny...

Not personal experience... I just read a LOT...

I need a girlfriend/life... LOL


----------



## flycaster (Oct 19, 2008)

> Jacketed Hollowpoints are the best, and no more expensive than FMJs


Not my experience. Where do you find quality HP's for same/less than fmj's or plated?

Chuck


----------

